# Tiny bladder issues



## Eswmom (Jul 24, 2011)

Lulu, our 13 week old coton de tulear pees all the time! We take her out hourly if not more frequently. I am considering using pee pads for her. Has anyone ever used this for tiny pups? My other dogs were house trained by now. She is our first tiny dog though.
Thanks
Elana


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

That's not necessarily unusual, but if it were me, I might take her to the vet to rule out any possible UTI or kidney issues.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would rule out urinary tract infections but 13 weeks...not unusual for a dog not to be house trained...i thought training and bladder control comes around 16-20 weeks...i could be wrong though.

i remember taking my dogs out every half hour until they were sixteen or so weeks....especially the smaller dogs, like the shih tzus....even bubba the pug who wasn't trained at two years of age, took a while to gain bladder control...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Small dogs pee just more often especially when they're puppies. I foster small breed pups a lot and they will sometimes literally go every 15 minutes. Don't get discouraged. If you can't be there to take her out often enough I'd try the pee pee pads. If you can be there though I'd try to tough it out and just maybe take her out more often. You certainly don't want to encourage pottying inside if you can help it. Also I found what helps them to "get it" is when they do potty outside is to praise them immediately and go right back inside. That way they'll understand that's what you're taking them out for, not to play. Once they understand then it won't matter how long you stay out with them for playtime. She's still young so just stay consistent and she'll catch on.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My Lhasa Apso's took a long time to housebreak. Chelsy was 3 pounds when we got her. She just had to go out a lot more often then the chows so it was a bit of shock since Chow pups just about come housebroken from day one! 

But, now at 14 years old she can last all night and I actually have to wake her up in the morning!! So, there's hope for you! 

Oh, I'll add that she's my only dog that has had UTI's occasionally throughout her life so it is something to always keep a thought out for.


----------

